# Cougar Rock Campground, Mt Rainer



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Thinking about going to Mt Rainer next year and I've read that there aren't any showers in the National Park. We will probably be coming through the Nisqually entrance. Does anyone know if there are public showers near that entrance? 
Any other ideas or must do's in Mt Rainer?

thanks in advance


----------

